# 4.75 month old Puppy on a 9 mile hike trail??



## Maple Syrup (Oct 11, 2012)

Hello! 

I was wondering if a 5 month old female Vizsla would be able to handle a 9 mile hiking . I live in Houston, TX - so its fairly a flat terrain and we're going to walk the trail.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

That's a long walk for such a young dog. I wouldn't do it quite yet.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

That is a bit far for a young dog, it could harm the dog's growth plates in the legs. In another 12 months your dog will easily walk that distance, then turn around and walk it back again..


----------



## Maple Syrup (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks guys. Thats what I thought, but since she is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO hyper ... I was thinking about it. 

Maybe I'll cut it down and go on a 4 mi hike hehe


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Are you working on training and games like find? Making her work for food, etc? Taking her new places for exercise instead of the same old walk? Stick her in the car when you run errands? All of these things will help greatly to wear her out without overexertion.


----------



## Maple Syrup (Oct 11, 2012)

Yup! I sure am!!! 

I like hiking, so I wanted to bring her along... but just wanted to take precautions


----------



## Green (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm in Houston too, we'll have to have a V play date sometime.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Up till 10mo I let the PUP set the pace and distance - lucky we have woods and fields around the house - pup gets tired and a short walk home - stiil do it with PIKE 2 or 3 times a day - just takes longer to tire him out - with hunting season here I have one HAPPY and tired V on my lap - young or old - the mutt will let you know when it's time to take a break or head to the house! when hunting it's forced breaks or PIKE would run all day


----------

